# stuck parking brake



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I should have known better but I set the parking brake on my 95 Ford Ranger last weekend and now it's stuck.

It will roll backwards down the driveway but when I go forward I can hear it grind and it will stop when I push in the clutch. I've reset it a bunch of times and I've pumped the brakes as it rolls backwards but it doesn't seem to be letting go.

Are there any simple steps to getting it to release?


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Could be a couple of things going on.

First it could be the cable has gotten water in it some time during the trucks life and now has rusted. You can over come the rust when applying the brake but the return springs cant over come the rust on release causing
the brakes to drag.

You may be able to loosen the cables up by injecting oil into them but its doubtful you will totally repair the cable

2
You could have springs that have rusted over the years and broken and have wedged them selves between the drum and shoes


3 The shoe lining could have broken and come apart and gotten jammed between itself and the drum.

The remedy for the last two is drum removal and inspection.

Just my two cents
Hope this helps

Bluecometk


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Until I set the parking brake the brakes were working fine so I'm guessing it's in the cable since I haven't set the parking brake for at least a year.

Where would you inject the oil and what kind of oil?

Thanks!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My old F150 farm truck had that problem. I started backing the truck and tapping the foot brake rather hard and after a bit it freed itself.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what I was hoping for when I backed it up in the driveway. Tonight I'll inject some penetrating oil in the cable housing and try again.

I wonder if there's a way to just disconnect the cable temporarily?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I should have known better but I set the parking brake on my 95 Ford Ranger last weekend and now it's stuck.
> 
> It will roll backwards down the driveway but when I go forward I can hear it grind and it will stop when I push in the clutch. I've reset it a bunch of times and I've pumped the brakes as it rolls backwards but it doesn't seem to be letting go.
> 
> Are there any simple steps to getting it to release?



................Crawl under your truck , you should see the single cable coming fom the cab , it will be hooked too a "Y" connection which connects to a single cable for each rear wheel.............there should a simple adjustment nut that tightens or loosens the tension on the cable ! , fordy


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

fishhead said:


> I should have known better but I set the parking brake on my 95 Ford Ranger last weekend and now it's stuck.
> 
> It will roll backwards down the driveway but when I go forward I can hear it grind *and it will stop when I push in the clutch*. QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe I am missing something, but the clutch should not have anything to do the brakes grinding.


----------



## Gloud (Aug 20, 2008)

for a possible quick fix, go under the truck grab the cable and pull the heck out of them. often times you can get them to release. the real fix is to replace them but you need to get them free first.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Curtis B said:


> fishhead said:
> 
> 
> > I should have known better but I set the parking brake on my 95 Ford Ranger last weekend and now it's stuck.
> ...


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

well I agree with Blue, I've had to replace many of these systems, because of the extreme environment our vehicles run in. many wont last more than 2 years. I;ve found when one side starts locking up, it is much easier and cost effective to replace the whole cable system. I've tried just fixing the one hanging up and within 6 months or so the other side would be sticking. change it then a few months later and the master cable would start having trouble, so I got to where its saves time and money just to change out the whole cable system at once and go through the inner springs, retainers, and all that come in a kit, however you can buy the other parts individually if they are bad if needed, they just aren't in the kits. Sometimes you can put the vehicle in reverse and move it a short distance and get the em. brake to release, but you will still need to fix is soon or never use it again or it will stick again next time its engaged. best wishes ray


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you feel resistance in your cable. If so it (cable) should be okay. No resistance then its probably in your brakes.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I crawled under the truck tonight to see what it looked like. The cable is mostly exposed and is like a vinyl covered clothesline wire. It was loose up the the cab so I removed the spring and pulled on it where it went into the casing by the back wheel. It didn't budge but when I pushed on it the wire went right in and the problem was solved.

I celebrated by going to the farm and picking up a 30 gal tote full of half rotted buffalo fish out of one of my ponds for the compost pile.


----------

